# A taste for hardcore metal?



## CannotWait (Jun 19, 2011)

Quite a few of my friends and people I know love listening to hardcore metal. I think that's what it is at least. I'm talking about the metal that has people screaming for the vocals in bands such as August Burns Red and All That Remains. Despite my valiant efforts to enjoy it and listen to the bands my friends like, I just cannot develop a taste for this kind of music; or is it even music when you scream incoherent non-melodic nonsense with some good guitar riffs in the background.

If anyone has some tips on how I can actually bear to listen to this, then please tell me. Because, from my standpoint, it sounds terrible.

All That Remains

August Burns Red


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 19, 2011)

Find a different metal subgenre. I for one, like industrial metal. :3c


----------



## Thatch (Jun 19, 2011)

Go listen to Iron Maiden.



Gibby said:


> Find a different metal subgenre.


 
He's not really refering to a genre.


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 19, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Find a different metal subgenre.


 
I can listen to most metal, but I would like to be able to find art in what my friends listen to.



Thatch said:


> Go listen to Iron Maiden.



I love Iron Maiden, Slipknot, Metallica, etc. I would like to be able to like those other two bands I listed though.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 19, 2011)

Thatch said:


> He's not really refering to a genre.


 
Well, I've hardly listened to any metal that has screaming vocals as OP described.



CannotWait said:


> I can listen to most metal, but I would like to be able to find art in what my friends listen to.



I guess it's down to the lyrics and expression of emotion through the violent sound of said music.


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 19, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Well, I've hardly listened to any metal that has screaming vocals.


 
Look up who I listened to and tell me there's melody in those screams.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 19, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> Look up who I listened to and tell me there's melody in those screams.


 
Never said there was, brah. I've never even heard of them, anyway.


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 19, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> Iron Maiden, Slipknot, Metallica, *etc*.


 
HRRRGNH

Had you left out Slipknot that might've made sense.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Jun 19, 2011)

First, this seems like something that belongs in The Tube, but that is up to the mods. >.>

Second, I'll try my best to address your... lack of understanding:

Quite frankly, the last thing I'm looking for in a band is a good vocalist, so if the music itself is good enough, I can just tune on the vocals, although there are some cases where this just can't be ignored and the music is also at fault. So, is it just the vocals that bug you, or is it the music overall? I just want to make sure I know exactly what your "issue" with the genre is before I continue.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 19, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> HRRRGNH
> 
> Had you left out Slipknot that might've made sense.


 
Quite fucking true.

This All That Remains has the same vibe too. I wouldn't say it's any kind of metal. Just some newfangled crap with fagged up vocals.

I honestly loathe computer enchanced vocals.


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 19, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> HRRRGNH
> 
> Had you left out Slipknot that might've made sense.



Slipknot is more bearable to me because they... put... better vocals in... also..



Stratto the Hawk said:


> First, this seems like something that belongs in The Tube, but that is up to the mods. >.>
> 
> Second, I'll try my best to address your... lack of understanding:
> 
> Quite frankly, the last thing I'm looking for in a band is a good vocalist, so if the music itself is good enough, I can just tune on the vocals, although there are some cases where this just can't be ignored and the music is also at fault. So, is it just the vocals that bug you, or is it the music overall? I just want to make sure I know exactly what your "issue" with the genre is before I continue.


 
Yeah, it's mostly the vocals... but I'll try tuning them out.


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 19, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> Slipknot is more bearable to me because they... put... better vocals in...



*head explodes*

Yeah I think I'll just let you get on with it.


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 19, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> *head explodes*
> 
> Yeah I think I'll just let you get on with it.



I guess a better answer is because Slipknot has singing. There are scream parts in the lyrics, but the chorus is generally actually singing.

Screaming â‰  Singing


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 19, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> I guess a better answer is because Slipknot has singing. There are scream parts in the lyrics, but the chorus is generally actually singing.
> 
> Screaming â‰  Singing


 
Wait, did you mean Slipknot are more bearable than Iron Maiden/Metallica or the hardcore guys?


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Jun 19, 2011)

> Yeah, it's mostly the vocals... but I'll try tuning them out.


OK, that narrows it down at least. Just based on the two bands you listed, I happen to like All That Remains, even for the vocals, and if you listen to enough of their music, particularly their last two albums, there is a lot of melody going on in the vocals. You're probably thinking of This Calling more than anything, where almost the entire song is screaming and growling, but the chorus has a lot of melody to it. Although I'm rather perplexed by you including Slipknot in your "I like this" list, because they kind of suffer from some of the same things that ATR suffers from in terms of vocals. :/

Now, for the sake of driving you up a wall with messy music, here's some Mastodon; enjoy.


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 19, 2011)

Stratto the Hawk said:


> OK, that narrows it down at least. Just based on the two bands you listed, I happen to like All That Remains, even for the vocals, and if you listen to enough of their music, particularly their last two albums, there is a lot of melody going on in the vocals. You're probably thinking of This Calling more than anything, where almost the entire song is screaming and growling, but the chorus has a lot of melody to it. Although I'm rather perplexed by you including Slipknot in your "I like this" list, because they kind of suffer from some of the same things that ATR suffers from in terms of vocals. :/
> 
> Now, for the sake of driving you up a wall with messy music, here's some Mastodon; enjoy.


 
I'm actually starting to like this genre because since it was the screaming I didn't like and I can't understand them anyway, I can just tune them out while I scroll the internet. Haha!

EDIT:
Listened to the song you linked. Started out okay and then turned into something so incredibly fucked up that it made me laugh.


----------



## Bliss (Jun 19, 2011)

Only metal I've ever listened is Nightwish and I don't even know if that's metal. D:>

I prefer solo pop artists who are despised by fans of 'real music'.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Jun 19, 2011)

Lizzie said:


> Only metal I've ever listened is Nightwish and I don't even know if that's metal. D:>
> 
> I prefer solo pop artists who are despised by fans of 'real music'.


 Might I direct you to this then, because I love watching pop fans squirm (or laugh) when they hear it, because it's so damn true. :3c


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Jun 19, 2011)

>Comes from a deathcore background and fandom
>Sees All that remains and August Burns Red labeled as 'hardcore'
>Wants to punch babies


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 19, 2011)

Stratto the Hawk said:


> Might I direct you to this then, because I love watching pop fans squirm (or laugh) when they hear it, because it's so damn true. :3c


 
This is AWESOME bro!


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Jun 19, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> This is AWESOME bro!


 Well, they are *The Axis of Awesome*. :V



> Listened to the song you linked. Started out okay and then turned into something so incredibly fucked up that it made me laugh.


The whole point of that song was to make you laugh, because a good portion of it is just so messed up and convoluted, that I can't help but laugh myself. The rest of it is just great though, which is part of the reason I love Mastodon so much.


----------



## Bliss (Jun 19, 2011)

Stratto the Hawk said:


> Might I direct you to this then, because I love watching pop fans squirm (or laugh) when they hear it, because it's so damn true. :3c


Why change something perfect? That was beautiful! ;3
But they should try harder; many of those song haven't even been in top 5. My goodness what blasphemy!


----------



## Vibgyor (Jun 19, 2011)

I have quite a few friends who listen to this genre. I can't stand any of it.


----------



## Blutide (Jun 19, 2011)

I listen to all sorts of metal.

Bands just to name a few : Daath, Arch Enemy(her versions), Before the dawn, devildriver, insomnium....Bah there are so many more. But I like all sorts of music, as long as its not country....god that music to me is awful.....I don't hate any singers, but I just don't like that style of music.


----------



## Conker (Jun 19, 2011)

I quite like All that Remains, though I only have their newest CD which has more traditional singing to it. The key is when I listen to it though. If I need a nice wake up or am working out, it's great music for that. The actual music itself is fun to listen to, and I don't need to really focus on the screaming. Kind of the same thing with Five Finger Death Punch. both also make good video game music if you're killin stuff.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Jun 19, 2011)

Lizzie said:


> Why change something perfect? That was beautiful! ;3
> But they should try harder; many of those song haven't even been in top 5. My goodness what blasphemy!


 ITT: Pop = top rated. :V



Keroro said:


> I have quite a few friends who listen to this genre. I can't stand any of it.


 No one said you had to. Most people I've met don't, and really  sometimes there's nothing to really get or like for some people. 



Blutide said:


> But I like all sorts of music, as long as its  not country....god that music to me is awful.....I don't hate any  singers, but I just don't like that style of music.


 You  know, Country is one of the most violent genres of music in existence  and is more likely to spawn violence among its listeners. >.>



Conker said:


> I quite like All that Remains, though I only have their newest CD which has more traditional singing to it. The key is when I listen to it though. If I need a nice wake up or am working out, it's great music for that. The actual music itself is fun to listen to, and I don't need to really focus on the screaming. Kind of the same thing with Five Finger Death Punch. both also make good video game music if you're killin stuff.


 Can't "this" this post enough. I usually listen to it if I'm walking to classes first thing in the morning or I'm riding the train into/out of town.


----------



## Ikrit (Jun 19, 2011)

Stratto the Hawk said:


> Might I direct you to this then, because I love watching pop fans squirm (or laugh) when they hear it, because it's so damn true. :3c


 probabliy the only good post in this entire thread


----------



## Blutide (Jun 19, 2011)

That maybe Stratto, but seriously I need to hear loud music....I don't like the "twangy" sound to it. I need loud music that is still music, not noise. Bah most would call it noise anyway.


----------



## Aden (Jun 19, 2011)

This thread
Thiisss thrreeeeeaaaaaaadddddd
:c


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 19, 2011)

Aden said:


> This thread
> Thiisss thrreeeeeaaaaaaadddddd
> :c


 
Yeah... I agree.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Jun 19, 2011)

Blutide said:


> That maybe Stratto, but seriously I need to hear loud music....I don't like the "twangy" sound to it. I need loud music that is still music, not noise. Bah most would call it noise anyway.


 I like loud too, and believe me, I'm no fan of country music, but sometimes a nice slow, mellow jam is just too good to pass up.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 19, 2011)

Hurr I'm trying to force myself to enjoy something that I will obviously never enjoy to fit in with my friends.


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 19, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Hurr I'm trying to force myself to enjoy something that I will obviously never enjoy to fit in with my friends.


 
As dumb as that sounds... pretty much.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jun 19, 2011)

abnormality has a female lead singer thats pretty cool


who wants to hang out wear camo shorts listen to brutal death metal and take some wicked pissah bong hits


youre buying


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jun 19, 2011)

As a person who likes a certain genre more than others, try not to force this music onto yourself. If it doesn't flow with you, then just leave it at that.


----------



## Cyril (Jun 19, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> As dumb as that sounds... pretty much.


 Then why did you post this thread?

Metal is something you either like or don't like. And there's way too many subgenres... all of which you either love or hate. You could probably force your self to enjoy metal but you wouldn't really "like" it if you did this.

Personally I like metal more when it's melodic and not just focusing on being HELL YEAH METAL \m/. Lots of bands try the HELL YEAH METAL \m/ approach and end up producing generic crap... that the mainstream crowd loves.
Oddly enough this seems to hold true for most genres of music. Anyways...

if you hate metal, don't try to like it, because you don't, you won't, and you probably shouldn't.


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 19, 2011)

Cyril Daroun said:


> Then why did you post this thread?
> 
> Metal is something you either like or don't like. And there's way too many subgenres... all of which you either love or hate. You could probably force your self to enjoy metal but you wouldn't really "like" it if you did this.
> 
> ...


 
I won't.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 19, 2011)

What the hell is "hardcore metal"? You mean metalcore? 

It's not metal, and it's awful. Trying to call it metal, especially those bands, is silly. You aren't going to find variety, nor good vocalists or singers for the most part. Their vocals stem from the Screamo-ish style.


----------



## Blutide (Jun 19, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Hurr I'm trying to force myself to enjoy something that I will obviously never enjoy to fit in with my friends.


 Most metal heads I know don't care if their friends like it or not. I think your fine not liking it, if they like you anyless because your not into it....that's just weird.


----------



## Aden (Jun 19, 2011)

Lastdirewolf said:


> What the hell is "hardcore metal"? You mean metalcore?
> 
> It's not metal, and it's awful.


 
It's probably metal. Still mostly awful though.


----------



## Rukh_Whitefang (Jun 20, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> Quite a few of my friends and people I know love listening to hardcore metal. I think that's what it is at least. I'm talking about the metal that has people screaming for the vocals in bands such as August Burns Red and All That Remains. Despite my valiant efforts to enjoy it and listen to the bands my friends like, I just cannot develop a taste for this kind of music; or is it even music when you scream incoherent non-melodic nonsense with some good guitar riffs in the background.
> 
> If anyone has some tips on how I can actually bear to listen to this, then please tell me. Because, from my standpoint, it sounds terrible.
> 
> All That Remains


 
Uhh, thats not hardcore metal...  All That Remains older stuff is better . Each year they become almost progressively softer. They lean ,more on the punk side more than anything.

Older song of theirs : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJxWvbsbtWI

As for hardcore or heavy metal, if you don't like the little bit of unclean vocals from All that Remains. Then you probably won't like:
Becoming the Archetype
Bleeding Through
Demon Hunter
Samael
War of Ages.


----------



## Grey Wolverine (Jun 20, 2011)

You want some good music, listen to some Slayer, or Lich King
Here ya go:
attack of the wrath of the war of the death of the strike of the sword of the blood of the beast
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l2rzrRP6GP4
Disciple
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tS0mQ25ezq4
Black Metal Sucks
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-nTrB0gkGk
Enjoy.


----------



## Mentova (Jun 20, 2011)

Iron Maiden
Judas Priest
Megadeth
Slayer
Anthrax
Metallica (until Black Album)
Black Sabbath (Ozzy and Dio Sabbath)
Dio and Ozzy's solo stuff

The only metal you will ever need.


----------



## Aden (Jun 20, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Iron Maiden
> Judas Priest
> Megadeth
> Slayer
> ...


 
But I do not like thrash sir :c
though I appreciate you not saying Metallica


----------



## Mentova (Jun 20, 2011)

Aden said:


> But I do not like thrash sir :c
> though I appreciate you not saying Metallica


 I did have Metallica on there, just back when they were actually pretty good. :V


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jun 20, 2011)

Rukh_Whitefang said:


> Becoming the Archetype


 
their new album had a song where they go into a two minute long ska breakdown


it was the wackest fucking thing ive ever heard and i own two icp albums



Heckler & Koch said:


> Black Sabbath (Ozzy and Dio Sabbath)
> Dio and Ozzy's solo stuff



yr welcome


----------



## Aden (Jun 20, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I did have Metallica on there, just back when they were actually pretty good. :V


 
exactly :3
should have said that I appreciate you for not just posting "Metallica"


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Jun 20, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I did have Metallica on there, just back when they were actually pretty good. :V


 Pre-Black is best. Post-Black is just meh, although I have to say St. Anger eventually grows on you once you can get passed the horrible ringing snare drum.

This post is roughly 25% sarcasm, 25% bullshit, and about 50% serious, is there an emote for that? I don't think :V is going to cover it.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jun 20, 2011)

my lifestyle/determines my deathstyle


that part in dirty window when james is like
im judge and im jury and im executioner too
makes me choke up a bit
real talk
;~;


----------



## Mentova (Jun 20, 2011)

Senzuri Champion said:


> yr welcome


 I probably typo'd it as Deo because I just PMed her. I feel like I should get my metal fan card revoked for that. :C


Aden said:


> exactly :3
> should have said that I appreciate you for not just posting "Metallica"


 If anyone's metal library just consists of Metallica I would be so sad. There are much better metal bands :C


----------



## Aden (Jun 20, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> If anyone's metal library just consists of Metallica I would be so sad. There are much better metal bands :C


 
Haha, that was the extent of my metal back in like 9th grade. There was metallica, sandwiched right between Lostprophets and some alt-rock bullshit I couldn't even tell apart from other alt-rock bullshit if it were played for me
I blame the radio, being a high school student, limewire

actually I'm gonna listen to lostprophets again sometime because I remember them being pretty good for some reason. 
\It's probably gonna suck


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Jun 20, 2011)

Aden said:


> Haha, that was the extent of my metal back in like 9th grade. There was metallica, sandwiched right between Lostprophets and some alt-rock bullshit I couldn't even tell apart from other alt-rock bullshit if it were played for me
> I blame the radio, being a high school student, limewire
> 
> actually I'm gonna listen to lostprophets again sometime because I remember them being pretty good for some reason.
> \It's probably gonna suck


 This sounds a hell of a lot like me in 9th grade. And before that I was into [c]Rap because that's what happened to be around. *shudders* Sometimes I really want to go back in time and slap my younger self. Thank god I got a [still developing] taste in music or my 25 year old self would probably have shown up by now to beat me senseless (On my... /Takei).


----------



## Grey Wolverine (Jun 20, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> If anyone's metal library just consists of Metallica I would be so sad. There are much better metal bands :C


 
Yah really, Iron Maiden is a great example of this. Time to listen to The Trooper.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jun 20, 2011)

G'dayam, son. Sit down and have a tour of extreme metal.

Behemoth
Burzum
Cannibal Corpse
Dark Tranquility
Death
Decapitated
Dethklok
Dimmu Borgir
Dying Fetus
Edge of Sanity
Eluveltie
Ensiferum
Finntroll
In Flames
Insomnium
Korpiklaani (Ok, not that extreme, but still)
Miseration
Mors Principium Est
NILE
Obituary
Suffocation
Turisas
WINTERSUN

It has been proven that listening to this grows your hair long and forever molds your hands into devil horns.
Also, the answer is no. You cannot possibly enjoy the bands listed in the OP.
Yes, I know I'm an elitist dick for posting all those bands. I'm sorry.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jun 20, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> G'dayam, son. Sit down and have a tour of extreme metal.


 
Does the tour terminate in an Ohio _Hot Topic_?


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 20, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> If anyone's metal library just consists of Metallica I would be so sad. There are much better metal bands :C


 
Implying Metallica is the only band I listen to. I'm open minded enough to go outside a specific band, subgenre, genre, etc.


----------



## Cyril (Jun 20, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Implying Metallica is the only band I listen to. I'm open minded enough to go outside a specific band, subgenre, genre, etc.


 I don't think he was implying that. In fact, why do you think he was?

I personally hate every band on Commie's list that I've heard of, but that's just my personal taste.


----------



## William (Jun 20, 2011)

Shove these in your music collection. Everyone should.

I need to listen to more metal. That's all I got besides Swedish rap-metal.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Jun 20, 2011)

So, I've got more stuff to shove down your throat. I'm kind of digging into the Indie realm with these, but bear with me.

The Kris Norris Projekt - Everything Expires
No Excuse (originally No Excuse for a Smoking Gun) - Kelvin/kareemb0
Utopia - Kelvin/kareemb0
Powerglove - Tetris
Powerglove - Pokemon
Stemage - The Tunnel (Metroid Metal)

I particularly like the Powerglove stuff on this list, and I also linked you to the Metroid Metal website where you can download all of those songs for free. The guy who makes MM also does other stuff that's pretty good if you care to buy his album Strati. I'll keep the music flowing as I think of more stuff to add.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jun 20, 2011)

This thread is dildos


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 20, 2011)

HyBroMcYenapants said:


> This thread is dildos


 
Why thank you. I do pride myself on creating quality threads.


----------



## 350125 GO! (Jun 21, 2011)

I like bands like Venom, Motorhead, Bathory and Overkill. Not exactly the same kind of hardcore metal you're talking about.


----------



## Armaetus (Jun 21, 2011)

Endless Humiliation said:


> it was the wackest fucking thing ive ever heard and* i own two icp albums*



I saw this and my jaw fell off my face. Why? D:


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jun 22, 2011)

Glaice said:


> I saw this and my jaw fell off my face. Why? D:


 
Because when I was 15 I thought it was funny to listen to them ironically

Guess how that turned out


And all I have to show for it is a scuffed up copy of Riddle Box and the Beverly Kills 50187 EP that I bought from FYE for like
$18
Shit was bogus


----------



## Sar (Jun 25, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> Quite a few of my friends and people I know love listening to hardcore metal. I think that's what it is at least. I'm talking about the metal that has people screaming for the vocals in bands such as August Burns Red and All That Remains. Despite my valiant efforts to enjoy it and listen to the bands my friends like, I just cannot develop a taste for this kind of music; or is it even music when you scream incoherent non-melodic nonsense with some good guitar riffs in the background.
> 
> If anyone has some tips on how I can actually bear to listen to this, then please tell me. Because, from my standpoint, it sounds terrible.
> 
> ...



Listen loudly, often, when tired.


----------

